# New Mantid



## Charlie (Oct 3, 2006)

I have just got my first bud wing mantid. I got her on Saturday and she hasn't eaten anything, she's been hanging upside down on the roof of the tank. Is there any reason for this?? I'm not sure what I should do.


----------



## Rick (Oct 3, 2006)

Probably gonna molt soon. Give her a couple days and see what she does. Also please make your introduction in the introductions forum.


----------

